# FAT BOY 2015 CHALLENGE: Project: 100,000 miles (Take 2)



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

So I'm kinda newbish to riding, but I've decided to take up the mantle this season to assist donalson, the FB2014 Challenge's OP/MOD. Therefore, I'm going to steal his post and make only minor adjustments.

2014 has come and gone.... The FB2014C saw us register 892 posts (Down approximately 50 from the year before) and 34,130 views (nearly 6,000 MORE than the year previous), but we barely broke 70,000 miles. Still an accomplishment, but a pretty big step back, as we broke 86,000 miles in 2013. So we ended up with less posts, less miles, more views. Let's turn that around and get more posts and more miles, and hit 2014's original goal of 100,000 miles! It's A LOT of miles but if everyone posts up ALL of their rides i'm sure we can do it once again. I'm going to train for the Seattle to Portland ride so I should hit somewhere around 4,500 miles this year myself.

The rules are simple. If you pedal it, POST IT! whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT! Use this thread as a primary means to track your bicycling, whether it's a moving bike, a stationary bike, a trainer, whatever. POST. THE. MILES!

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... if you want to post a pic please just keep it down to only one, AFTER the mileage. ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the math as the first part of the post to keep things easy to follow

here is last years http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...4-challenge-project-100-000-miles-893629.html

donalson, please look this post over and if it's good to go, please sticky for 2015!


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

20.42 miles (20.42 YTD)


let's get this going!


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

20.42 miles + 16.62 = 37.04 (37.04 YTD)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

37.04 + 20.05 = 57.09

(20.05 YTD / Personal Goal of 1,500 miles in 2015)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

57.09 + 24.92 = 82.01 (61.96 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

82.01 + 48.7 = 130.71

(48.7 ytd) = 48.7 trainer


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

130.71 + 17.62 = 148.33 (79.56 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

148.33 + 13.7 = 152.03

62.4 ytd (62.4 trainer)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

152.03 + 27.24 = 179.27 (106.80 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

179.27 + 10.00 = 189.27

(30.05 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

189.27 + 27.79 = 217.06 (134.59 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

217.06 + 10.01 = 227.07

(40.05 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

227.07 + 26.29 = 253.36 (177.24 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

253.36 + 10.01 = 263.37

(50.06 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

263.37 + 24 = 287.37


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

287.37 + 8.41 = 295.78


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

295.78 + 10.05 = 305.83

(60.10 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

305.83 + 35.16=340.99 (212.40 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

340.99 + 10.04 = 351.03

(70.14 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

351.03 + 32.7 = 383.73

95.1 ytd (95.1 trainer)


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

383.73 + 10.3 = 394.03


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

394.03 + 20 = 414.03


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

414.03+20 = *434.03*


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

434.03 + 18.57 = 452.60 (230.97 YTD)

oh crap, i'm losing my placement....I wonder how long I can maintain 1/2 of the miles for the group


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

452.60 + 28.61 = 481.21


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

481.21 + 10.04 = 491.25

(80.18 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

491.25 + 16.64 = 507.89 (247.61 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

507.89 + 10.03 = 517.92

(90.21 ytd)


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

517.92 + 12.36 = 530.28

ytd 20.77


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

530.28 + 11.1 = 541.38


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

541.38 + 20 = 561.38


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

561.38 + 10.03 = 571.41

(100.24 ytd)


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

571.41 + 5.68 = 577.09

(ytd 34.29)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

577.09 + 13.51 = 590.60


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

590.60 + 3.93 = 594.53

short recovery ride


----------



## Cargo (Jan 16, 2015)

594.53 + 5.6 = 600.13

First ride. Let's do this!!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

600.13 + 10.07 = 610.2

(110.30 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

610.2 + 10.09 = 620.29

(120.39 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

481.21 + 20 = 501.21


----------



## Cargo (Jan 16, 2015)

640.29 + 2.7 = 642.99


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

Edit phone going insane here


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

642.99 + 19.93 = 662.92

(ytd 48.54)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

662.92 +53.94= 716.86 (301.55 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

716.86 + 10 = 726.86


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

726.86 + 6.4 = 733.26


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

733.26 + 6.6 = 739.86


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

739.86 + 23.4 = 763.26

118.5 ytd (118.5 trainer)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

763.26 + 24.25 = 787.51 (325.80 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

787.51 + 10.05 = 797.56

(130.45 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

797.56 + 14.2 = 811.76


132.7 ytd (132.7 trainer)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

811.76 + 25.43 = 837.19 (351.23 ytd)


----------



## Cargo (Jan 16, 2015)

837.19 + 2.6 = 839.79


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

839.79 + 18.2 = 857.99

1st dirt ride this year


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

857.99 + 10.06 = 868.05

(140.51 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

868.05 + 10.06 = 878.11

(150.56 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

878.11 + 12.5 + 14.6 = 905.21


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

905.21 + 36.53 = 941.74 (387.76 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

941.74 + 18.33 = 960.07


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

960.07+10.3= 970.37

Been a slow go with my double tib/fib fracture last year...


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

970.37+4.1=974.47


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

974.47 + 10.80 = 985.27


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

985.27 + 10 = 995.27


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

995.27 + 10.22 = 1005.49


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

1005.49 + 35.43 = 1040.92 (423.19 ytd)


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

1040.92 + 17.24 = 1058.16
(65.78 ytd)
Only 99k more to go gentlemen.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

1058.16+15.5=1073.66
(15.5ytd now that I've started keeping track)


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

1073.66+53.3=1126.96


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

1126.96 + 37.4 = 1164.36

170.1 ytd (170.1 trainer)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

1164.36 + 272 = 1436.36


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

1436.36 + 15 = 1451.36


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

1451.36+4.4=1455.76


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

1455.76 + 12.70 = 1468.46


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

1468.46 + 176 = 1644.46


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

1644.46 + 3.36 = 1647.82


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

1647.82 + 20.49 = 1877.31 (443.68 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

1877.31 + 92.33 = 1969.64
As of 2/1/2015 (92.33 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

1969.64 + 6.2 = 1975.84 (449.88 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

1975.84 + 17.62 = 1993.46 (467.50 ytd)


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

1993.46 + 28 = 2021.46


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2021.46 + 17.51 + 3.0 = 2041.97


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2041.97 + 11.39 = 2053.36


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2053.36 + 15 = 2068.36


----------



## Migen21 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just found this thread, thought id contribute my miles so far this year.

Mostly trainer miles, with a few LSD outdoor rides when weather was decent.

Sadly, it will be a few weeks before I log any more miles, as I crashed on my last ride. 4 weeks to recover from a fractured hip socket (acetabulum).

Week1 87.4
Week2 75.7
Week3 66.1
Week4 61.4
Week5 150.3

Total= 440.9

2068.36 + 440.9 = 2509.36


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

2509.36 + 24.71 = 2534.07

194.81 ytd (181.3 trainer, 13.51 bike)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2534.07 + 7.5 = 2541.57


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

2541.57 + 16.54 = 2558.11 (82.32 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2558.11 + 9.23 = 2567.34


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2567.34 + 16.23 = 2583.57


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

2583.57 + 16.33 = 2599.90


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2599.90 + 16.39 = 2616.29


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

2616.29 + 25.58 = 2,641.87

220.39 ytd (196.5 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2,641.87 + 17 = 2,658.87


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

2658.87 + 16.51 = 2675.38

(167.07 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2675.38 + 7.75 = 2683.13 (475.25 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2683.13 + 8.32 = 2691.45


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

2691.45 + 15.6 = 2707.05


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2707.05 +16.42= 2723.47 ( 491.67 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2723.47 + 18.31 = 2741.78


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

2741.78 + 10.02 = 2751.80

(177.09 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2751.80 + 16.42 = 2768.22 (508.09 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

2768.22 + 36.9 = 2,805.12

257.29 ytd (233.4 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2805.12 + 28.03 = 2833.15


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2833.15 + 35.55 = 2868.70


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2868.70 + 40.79 = 2909.49 (548.88 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2909.49 + 80.66 = 2990.15
(173 ytd as of 2/15/2015)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

2990.15 + 12.36 = 3002.51


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

3002.51 + 6.2 = 3008.71


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3008.71 + 19.67 = 3028.38 (568.55 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3028.38 + 17.62 = 3046.00 (586.17 ytd)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

3046.00 + 12.5 = 3058.5

Fat - 12.5ytd
29er - 0ytd


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3058.5 + 20.13 = 3078.63 (606.30 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3078.63 + 14.1 = 3092.73 (620.40 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3092.73 + 30.54 = 3123.27 (650.94 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3123.27 + 10.12 = 3133.39


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3133.39 + 23.7 = 3,157.09


280.99 ytd (257.1 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3,157.09 + 54.1 = 3,211.19
(227 ytd as of 2/22/2015)


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

3,211.19 + 442.1 = 3,653.29

442.1 ytd


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3,653.29 + 21.6 = 3,674.89

302.59 ytd (278.7 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3,674.89 + 17.62 = 3692.51 (668.56 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3692.51 + 2.49 = 3695.00


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3695.00 + 17.62 = 3712.62 (686.18 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3712.62 + 15.7 = 3,728.32

318.29 ytd (294.4 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3728.32 + 7.05 = 3735.37


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3735.37 + 17.62 = 3752.99 (703.80 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3752.99 + 5.01 = 3758.00


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

3758.00 + 10.04 = 3768.04

(187.13 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3768.04 + 8.02 = 3776.06


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

3776.06 + 20.6 = 3796.66


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

3796.66 + 17.62 = 3814.18 (721.42 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

3814.18 + 10.06 = 3824.24

(197.18 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3824.24 + 18.01 = 3842.25


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3842.25 + 6.23 = 3848.48


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

848.48 + 179 = 4027.48


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4027.48 + 17.1 = 4044.58


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

4044.58 + 17.24 = 4061.82

(ytd 99.56)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4061.82 + 18.3 = 4080.12 (739.72 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

4080.12 + 31.4 = 4,111.52


349.69 ytd (325.8 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4,111.52 + 14.2 = 4125.72 (753.92 ytd)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

4,125.72 + 121.7 = 4,247.42

HOpefully won't have another month like that


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

4247.42 + 14.02 = 4259.44


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4259.44 +27.92 = 4287.36 (791.84 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4287.36 + 10.04 = 4297.4

(207.22 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4297.4 + 14.20 = 4311.60 (796.04 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

4311.60 + 26.5 = 4,338.10

376.19 ytd (352.3 trainer, 21.89 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4,338.10 + 10.02 = 4348.12

(217.24 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4348.12 + 24.02 = 4372.14 (820.06 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

4372.14 + 21.53 = 4393.67


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4393.67 + 21.31 = 4414.98


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

4414.98 + 8.39 = 4,423.37


382.58 ytd (352.3 trainer, 30.28 bike)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

4,423.37 + 8.81 = 4,432.18


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4432.18 + 10.03 = 4442.21

(227.27 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4442.21 + 16.77 = 4458.98 (836.83 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

4458.98 + 4.36 = 4463.34


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4463.34 + 19.27 = 4482.61 (856.10 ytd)


----------



## Migen21 (Dec 17, 2014)

4482.61+31.8= 4514.41

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4514.41 + 10.05 = 4524.46

(237.32 ytd)


----------



## dxroo (Mar 11, 2015)

4524.46 + 3 = 4527.46


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

4527.46 + 18.41 = 4545.87


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4545.87 + 10.04 = 4555.91

(247.36 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

4555.91 + 21.3 = 4,577.21

403.88 ytd (373.6 trainer, 30.28 bike)

I generally don't care too much about this thread other than logging my personal miles for the year, but we have lost a majority of our participants for some reason. We'll be lucky to log 30k this year at this rate. I know it's not riding season but this seems really bad.....


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

4,577.21 + 10.2 = 4587.41

Finally got back outdoors. So much rain...


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

4587.41 + 43.5= 4630.91


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

rossluzz said:


> 4587.41 + 43.5= 4630.91


*+ 11.5 = 4642.41*

First time on rollers. Fackin' hilarious, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Migen21 (Dec 17, 2014)

4642.41 + 32.6 = 4675.01


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4675.01 + 26.18 = 4701.19 (882.28 ytd)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

sgtrobo said:


> 4675.01 + 26.18 = 4701.19 (882.28 ytd)


+ 10.01 = *4710.19 *


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

4710.19 + 70.0 = 4780.19 (952.28 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4780.19 + 10.00 = 4790.19

(257.37 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

4790.19 + 13.57 = 4803.76


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

4803.76 + 46.6 = 4850.36


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4850.36 + 24.57 = 4874.93


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

4874.93 + 24.8 = 4899.73


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

4899.73 + 18.44 = 4,918.17

422.32 ytd (384.9 trainer, 37.42 bike)


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

4,918.17 + 10.31 = 4928.48


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

4928.48 + 10.62 = 4939.1

(267.99 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

4939.1 + 22.8 = 4,951.9


445.12 ytd (407.7 trainer, 37.42 bike)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.01 =* 4962*

968.48 miles to go in 2015 (mtg)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10 = *4972*

958.48 mtg


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

4972 + 13.65 = 4985.65


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

4985.65 + 19.02 = 5004.67


----------



## Migen21 (Dec 17, 2014)

A weeks worth of rides

5004.67 + 134.0 = 5138.67


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

5138.67 + 66 = 5204.67


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5204.67 + 122.61 = 5327.28

(349.5 ytd as of 3/22/2015)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

5327.28 + 10.04 = 5337.32

(278.03 ytd)


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

First post In this thread..... 5337.32+ 10.44 = 5347.76


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

5347.76 + 13.76 = 5361.62


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

5361.62 + 15.7 = 5377.32


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

5377.32 + 10.4 = 5387.72

(288.07 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

5387.72 + 10.38 = 5398.10

(298.46 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

5398.10 + 11.58 = 5409.68

(310.04 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

5409.68 + 41.87 = 5,451.55


486.99 ytd (443.4 trainer, 43.59 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

5,451.55 + 14.40 = 5,465.95 (966.68 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5465.95 + 33.32 = 5499.27

(382.82 ytd as of 3/27/2015)
150% of where I was at last year this time


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

5499.27 + 13.5 = 5512.77 (980.28 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

5512.77 + 24.1 = 5,536.87

511.09 ytd (467.5 trainer, 43.59 bike)


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

5536.87 + 38.66 = 5575.53


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

5575.53 + 33 = 5608.53


----------



## McFat (Jan 11, 2015)

5608.53+9.8=5618.33


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

My first post of the year. Got a road bike for cross training this winter. I'm already at 45% of my total for last year. Of course, I didn't start biking until June last year. 

5618.33+383.9= 6003.23

383.9 for the year, all outdoors.


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

6003.23 + 75.93 = 6079.16

(ytd 175.49)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

6079.16 + 10.04 = 6089.2

(320.07 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

6089.2 + 36.6 = 6125.8


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

6125.8 + 16.22 = 6138.02 (996.50 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

6125.8 + 13.3 = 6139.1


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

6139.10 + 10.04 = 6149.14

(330.11 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

6149.14 + 213 = 6362.14


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

6362.14 + 8.23 = 6370.37


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

6370.37 + 15.22 = 6385.59 (1011.50 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

6385.59 + 32.7 = 6,418.29

543.79 ytd (500.2 trainer, 43.59 bike)


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

6385.59 + 5 = 6364.59

5.00 ytd 

After not riding for 15 years I got a new bike.Still doing a shake down.
-CL


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

6364.59 + 4.05 = 6368.64

(334.16 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

6368.64 + 18 = 6386.64


----------



## McFat (Jan 11, 2015)

6386.64 + 7.1 =6393.74


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

6393.74 + 10.19 = 6403.93


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

6403.93 + 7.27 = 6411.20


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

6411.20 + 11.10 = 6422.30


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

6422.30 + 17.35 = 6439.65

(351.51 ytd)


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

my weekly update. 6439.65+64.7=6504.35

(448.6 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

6504.35 + 487.8 = 6992.15

(487.8 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

6992.15 + 38.94 = 7031.09 (1050.66 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7031.09 + 18 = 7049.09


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7049.09 + 10.04 = 7059.13

(361.55 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

7059.13 + 18.1 = 7077.23 (1068.76 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7077.23 + 10.05 = 7087.28

(371.60 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

7087.28 + 75.45 = 7162.73

(458.29 ytd as of 4/7)

14 lbs closer to un-clyding myself
5'10" 236 lbs Jan 1
222 lbs today!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7162.73 + 12.02 = 7174.75

(383.62 ytd)

^That's awesome RobLyman, way to go!


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

7174.75 + 17.93 = 7192.68


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

Week total...... 7192.68+52.5= 7245.18


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7245.18 + 10.06 = 7255.24

(393.68 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

7255.24 + 7.35 = 7262.59


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

7262.59 + 17.27 = 7279.86


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7279.86 + 10.09 = 7289.95

(403.77 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

7289.95 + 15.44 = 7305.39


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

7305.39 + 12.8 = 7318.19


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7318.19 + 10.46 = 7328.65

(414.23 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

7328.65 + 21.88 = 7350.53


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

7350.53+32.9= 7383.43


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

7383.43 + 16.6 = 7400.03 (1085.36 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7400.03 + 12.00 = 7412.03

(426.24 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

7,412.03 + 31.2 = 7,443.23

574.99 ytd (523 trainer, 51.99 bike)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

7443.23 + 24.26 = 7467.49


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

7467.49 + 18.5 + 11.4 = *7,497.39*

totally slacking. Knee injury benched me for a few weeks and the weather has been sucking in Austin. Hopefully training for the Hotter than Hell 100 again this year and will post up 2K+ miles this year....


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

7497.39 + 15.16 = 7512.55


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

7512.55 + 9.42 = 7521.97


----------



## McFat (Jan 11, 2015)

7521.97+6.4=7528.37


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

7528.37 + 50.4 = 7578.77 (1135.76 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

7578.77 + 6.83 = 7585.60


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

7585.60 + 8.12 = 7594.72


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

7594.72 + 9.0 = 7603.72 (1144.76 ytd)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't think I ever posted march's miles.

7603.72 + 316.5 = 7920.22


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

7920.22 + 9.40 = 7929.62


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

7929.62 + 55.2 = 7,984.82

630.19 ytd (578.2 trainer, 51.99 bike)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

7,984.82 + 6.70 =7991.52


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

7991.52 + 22.4 = 8013.92


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

8013.92 + 13.96 = 8027.88


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

8027.88 + 7.59 = 8035.47


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8035.47 + 37.8 = 8073.27


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

8073.27 + 10.2 = 8083.47


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

8083.47 + 15.06 = 8098.53


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

8098.53 + 5.14 = 8103.67 (1149.90 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

8103.67 + 23.20 = 8126.87 (1173.10 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

hmmmm...

Fatboy 2014, page 11 = 9,291 miles, March 29th (final: 70,017 miles)
Fatboy 2013, page 11 = 11,879 miles, April 11th (final: 83,842 miles)
Fatboy 2012, page 11 = 9,625 miles, March 5th (final: 74,962 miles)
Fatboy 2011, page 11 = 9,607 miles, April 26th (final: 55,339 miles)

Fatboy 2015, page 11 = 8,127 miles, April 27th (Final: ???)

hopefully we get a nice big mileage summer this year because we're slacking!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

8126.87 + 10.0 = 8136.87


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

8,136.87 + 34.8 = 8,171.67

664.99 ytd (613 trainer, 51.99 bike)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

8,171.67 + 9.44 = 8,181.11


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

8181.11 + 6.4 = 8187.51


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

8187.51 + 14.1 = 8201.61

(440.34 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

8201.61 + 10.47 = 8212.08

(134.07 for April). The most these big bones have ever ridden in a month on a MTB.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

8212.08 + 8.39 = 8220.47

(448.72 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

8220.47 + 8.16 = 8228.63


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8228.63 + 24.6 = 8253..23


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

8253.23 + 24.8 = 8285.17 (1205.04 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

8285.17 + 30.01 = 8315.18

(478.74 ytd)


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

8315.18 + 60.59 = 8375.77

(ytd 236.08)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

8375.77 + 21.29 = 8397.06

(500.03 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

8397.06 + 12.7 = 8409.76 (1217.74 ytd)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

8409.76 + 15.8 = 8425.56


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

8425.56 + 14.08 = 8439.64


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

8397.06 + 35.46 = 8,432.52

700.45 ytd (631.1 trainer, 69.35 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

8,432.52 + 4.86 = 8437.38

(504.89 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8397.06 + 26.4 = 8423.46


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

8423.46 + 13.31 = 8436.77


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

8436.77 + 13.1 = 8449.87 (1230.84 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I think the math got a little wonky at post #279, the corrected total should be 8532.77

8532.77 + 10.58 = 8543.35

(515.48 ytd)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

8543.35 + 498.6 = 9041.95


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9041.95 + 8.62 = 9050.57


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

9050.57 + 117 = 9167.57


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9167.57 + 13.3 = *9,180.87*

took my kids on the trails (10 & 12) fun times!


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9,180.87 + 32.4 = 9213.27 (1263.24 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

9213.27 + 13.54 = 9226.81


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9226.81 + 4.14 = 9230.95

(519.62 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9230.95 + 9.27 = 9240.22


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9240.22 + 15 = 9255.22


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9255.22 + 11.56 = 9266.78


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

9266.78 + 10.56 = 9277.34


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9277.34 + 23.85 = 9301.19 (1288.09 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9301.19 + 5.97 = 9307.16

(525.59 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9307.16 + 5.45 = 9312.61

(531.04 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

9312.61 + 10.21 = 9322.82


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

9322.82 + 36.1 = 9,358.92


736.55 ytd (667.2 trainer, 69.35 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9,358.92 + 5.46 = 9364.38

(536.50 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9364.38 + 15.2 = 9379.58 (1302.29 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9379.58 + 9.39 = 9388.97


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9388.97 + 15.2 = 9404.17 (1317.49 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9404.17 + 10.82 = 9414.99

(547.32 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9414.99 + 9.02 = 9424.01


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

9424.01 + 17.21 = 9441.22


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

7" of rain this month really slowed me down.

9441.22+79.8=9521.02


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9521.02 + 10.58 = 9531.60

(557.90 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9531.60 + 42.0 = 9573.60 (1359.49 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9573.60 + 18.74 = 9592.34


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

9592.34 + 14.68 = 9607.02


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9607.02 + 10.56 = 9617.58

(568.46 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9617.58 + 17.47 = 9675.05 (1376.96 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9675.05 + 15.2 = 9690.20 (1392.16 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9690.20 + 9.39 = 9699.59


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9699.59 + 24.88 = 9724.47

(593.34 ytd)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

9724.47 + 14.5 = 9738.97


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9738.97 + 6.17 = 9745.14

(599.51 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9745.14 + 17.4 = 9762.54 (1409.56 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9762.54 + 8.62 = 9771.16


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

9771.16 +. 10.2 = 9781.36


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9781.36 + 70 = 9851.36

Last 3 rides- road & trainer. Lots of rain here in Colorado.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9851.36 + 5.77 = 9857.13

(605.28 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9857.13 + 10.68 = 9867.81


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9867.81 + 5.34 = 9873.15

(610.63 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9873.15 + 24.48 = 9897.63 (1434.04 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

9897.63 + 7.75 = 9905.38


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

9,905.38 + 45.51 = 9,950.89

we're never gonna make 50k......much less 100k

782.06 ytd (695.9 trainer, 86.16 bike)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

9950.89 + 22.21 = 9973.10


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9973.10 + 7.41 = 9980.51

(618.04 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

9980.51 + 6.48 = 9986.99 (1440.52 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

9986.99 + 114.54 = 10101.53
(572.83 ytd as of 5/24/2015)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

10101.53 + 13.16 = 10114.69


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

10,114.69 + 29.4 = 10,144.09 (1469.92 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

10,144.09 + 12.62 = 10,156.71


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

10156.71 + 7.86 = 10164.57


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

10164.57 + 9.40 = 10173.97


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

10173.97 + 13 = 10186.97


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

10186.97 + 18.87 = 10205.84

(628.91 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

10205.84 + 12.74 = 10218.58


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

10218.58 + 21.5 = *10,240.08*

Been a slacker. Too wet to ride trail in Austin or too windy to ride road.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

10240.08 + 28.02 = 10268.10


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

10,2468.10 +100.86 = 10,368.96

(ytd 336.94)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

10,368.96 + 27.40 = 10,396.36 (1497.32 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

10,396.36 + 212 = 10,608.36


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

10,608.36 + 14.6 = 10,622.96 (1511.92 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

10622.96 + 6.12 = 10629.08


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

10629.08 + 25 = 10654.08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

10654.08 + 356 = 11010.08


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

11010.08 + 7.5 = 11017.58


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

11017.58 + 9.32 = 11026.90


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11026.90 + 12.19 = 11039.09

(641.10 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

11,039.09 + 14.2 = 11,043.29 (1526.12 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

11,043.29 + 9.77 = 11,053.06 (1535.89 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

11,053.06 + 9.38 = 11065.44


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

11065.44 + 58.5 = 11,113.94


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

11,113.94 + 8.80 = 11,122.74


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11122.74 + 10.36 = 11133.1

(651.46 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

11133.1 + 12.1 = 11145.20


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

11,010.08 + 26.68 = 11,036.76 (1562.57 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

11,036.76 + 7.75 = 11,044.51


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

11,044.51 + 35.41 = 11,079.92

817.45 ytd (708.6 trainer, 108.85 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11079.92 + 10.29 = 11090.21

(661.75 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

11090.21 + 17.71 = 11107.92


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11107.92 + 10.33 = 11118.25

(672.08 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

11,118.25 + 15.2 = 11,133.45 (1577.77 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

11,133.45 + 224.9 = 11,358.35

(712.7 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11,358.35 + 8 = *11,366.35*


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

11366.35 + 6.97 = 11373.32


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

1136.35 + 10 = 11376.35


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

11376.35 + 9.54 = 11385.89


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

11.385.89 + 14.2 = 11,400.09 (1591.97 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11400.09 + 6.22 = 11406.31

(678.30 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

11406.31 + 7.75 = 11414.06


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11414.06 + 4.77 = 11418.83

(683.07 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

11418.83 + 8.07 = 11426.90


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11426.90 + 21.5 = *11,448.40*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

11,448.40 + 14.79 = 11,463.19

832.24 ytd (708.6 trainer, 123.64 bike)


----------



## SanDiegoMTB (Nov 25, 2014)

11,463.19 + 705.40= 12,168.59

(YTD: 444.8 Trail, 260.6 Spin)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

12168.59 + 10.44 = 12179.03

(693.51 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

12,179.03 + 21.22 = 12,200.25 (1613.19 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

12,200.25 + 10.91 = 12,211.16


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

12,211.16 + 9.26 = 12,220.42


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

12,220.42 + 1883.94 = 14,104.36

(YTD: 281.25 mtb, 1602.75 commuting)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14,104.36 + 13.7 = 14,118.06

thanks for such a big addition MP87!!!!! 

845.94 ytd (722.3 trainer, 123.64 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

14118.06 + 10.07 = 14128.13

(703.58 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,128.13 + 54.4 = 14,182.73 (1667.59 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,182.73 + 67.24 = 14,239.97


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

24 + 14,239.97 = 14,263.97


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,263.97 + 24.00 = 14,287.97 (1691.59 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

14287.97 + 10.06 = 14298.03

(713.64 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,298.03 + 10.1 = 14,308.13 (1701.69 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

14308.13 + 29.34 = 14337.47


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

14337.47 + 7.38 = 14,344.85


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,344.85 + 7.58 = 14,352.43 (1709.27 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14,352.43 + 22.97 = 14,375.40

868.91 ytd (736.9 trainer, 132.01 bike)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,375.40 + 25.65 = 14,400.05


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,400.05 + 76.4 = 14,476.45 (1785.67 ytd)


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

14,476.45 + (321.20 ytd) = 14,797.65

my first post, started back riding again in May this is my total of recorded rides as of yesterday.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,797.65 + 51.84 = 14,849.49


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,849.49 + 17.5 = 14,866.99 (1803.17 ytd)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

26.7 + 14,866.99 = 14893.69


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

14893.69 + 14.52 = 14908.21

(728.16 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,908.21 + 14.6 = 14,922.81 (1817.77 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,922.81 + 28.64 = 14,951.45


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,951.45 + 16.5= 14,966.95 (1834.27 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

14,966.95 + 26.3 = 14,993.25 (1860.57 ytd)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

14,993.25 + 16.2 = 15009.45


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

15009.45 + 40.29 = 15049.74

(768.46 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15049.74 + 14.0 = 15,063.74


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

15,063.74 + 105.45 = 15169.19

Had my first flat, at the bottom of the hill on my way home.

None of the local shops had a tube (Fat Bike).
Lesson learned.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

15169.19 + 20 = 151869.19


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

correction from above 15169.19 + 20 = 15189.19

mine 15189.19 + 23 = 15212.19


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

15,212.19 + 14.6 = 15,226.79 (1875.17 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15,226.79 + 16.82 = 15,243.71


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

15,243.71 + 19.1 = 15,262.81 (1894.27 ytd)


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

15,262.81 + 370.5 = 15,633.31


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15,633.31 + 30.37 = 15,663.68


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

15,663.68 + 7.36 = 15,671.04


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

15,671.04 + 14.05 = 15,685.09


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

15,685.09 + 40.3 = 16,725.39 (1934.57 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

16,725.39 + 19.23 = 16,744.62

888.14 ytd (747.9 trainer, 140.24 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

16744.62 + 50.35 = 16794.97

(818.81 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

16,794.97 + 17.8 = 16,812.77 (1952.37 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

16,812.77 + 289 = 17101.77


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

17,101.77 + 33.7 = 17,135.47


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

17,135.47 + 19.2 = 17154.67


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

17154.67 + 98.01 = 17252.68

(683 ytd as of 6/30)
Bad: Had to take two weeks off in June for work
Good: Got to see the Rockys in Eagle County, CO from the air for a week
Bad: Didn't get to ride in the Rockys the whole time I was there


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

17252.68 + 12.40 = 17265.08


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

17265.08 + 37 = 17,302.08


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

17,302.08 + 6.32 = 17,308.40 (1958.69 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

17,308.40 + 12.54 = 17320.94


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

17320.94 + 20.64 = 17341.58

(849.54 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

17341.58 + 25.3 = 17,366.88


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

17366.88 + 10.74 = 17377.62

(860.28 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

17377.62 + 7.40 = 17385.02


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

17,385.02 + 36.11 = 17,421.13 (1994.8 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

17,421.13 + 43.94 = 17,465.07


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

16.4 + 17,465.07 = 17481.47


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

17481.47 + 8.82 = 17490.29


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

17,490.29 + 42.93 = 17,533.22

931.07 ytd (783 trainer, 148.07 bike)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

17,533.22 + 16.8 = 17,550.02


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

17,550.02 + 15.21 = 17565.23


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

17565.23 + 10.76 = 17575.99

(871.04 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

17,575.99 + 13.34 = 17,589.33

944.41 ytd (783 trainer, 161.41 bike)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

17,589.33 + 20 = 17609.33


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

17609.33 + 5.9 = 17615.23


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

17,615.23 + 16.8 = 17,632.03 (2011.6 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

17,632.03 + 17.4 = 17,649.43 (993.12 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

17,649.43 + 24.3 = 17,673.73

968.71 ytd (807.3 trainer, 161.41 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

17,673.73 + 14.8 = 17,692.53 (2026.4 ytd)


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

17692.53 + 59 = 17,751.53


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

17,751.53 + 69.92 = 17,821.45
(753.40 ytd as of 7/14)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

17,821.45 + 20 = 17,841.45 (2046.4 ytd)


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

17,841.45 + 107.65 (over the last 5 weeks)...

= 17,949.10


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

17,949.10 + 10 = 17,959.10


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

17959.10 + 14.74 = 17973.84

(885.78 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

17973.84 + 53.1 = 18,026.94


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

18026.94 + 15.0 = 18041.94

10 earlier was from yesterday

(164.5 ytd) haven't been tracking the miles on the trainer


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

18,041.94 + 75 = 18,116.94 (2121.4 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

18116.94 + 3.5 = 18120.44


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

18120.44 + 16.6 = 18137.04

(902.38 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

18137.04 + 5.6 = 18322.64


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm I guess June is over

18322.64 + 471.9 = 18794.54


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

18794.54 + 29.7 = 18,824.24


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

18,824.24 + 22.23 = 18,846.47

Dry trail miles! No mud today...


----------



## Wheatly (Jul 20, 2015)

18,846.47 + 4.3 = 18,850.77


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

18,850.77 + 4.5 = 18,855.27


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

18,855.27 + 64.03 = 18,919.30
(817.43 ytd as of 7/20)


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

18,919.30 + 10.62 = 18,929.92

The commute... All highway miles.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

18,929.92 + 41 = 18,970.92


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

18,970.92 + 4.4 = 18,975.32


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

18,975.32 + 35.7 = 19,011.02

1,004.41 ytd (843 trainer, 161.41 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

19,011.02 + 15.3 = 19,026.32 (2136.7 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

19,026.32 + 11.5 = 19037.82


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

19037.82 + 4.0 = 19041.82


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

19,041.82 + 14.5 = 19,056.32 (2151.2 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

19,056.32 + 66.02 = 19,122.34 (1059.14 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

19,122.34 + 11.5 = 19,133.84


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

19,133.84 + 56.5 = 19,190.34


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

19190.34 + 7.61 = 19197.95


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

19197.95 + 9.7 = 19207.65


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

19,207.65 + 64.3 = 19,271.95 (2215.5 ytd)


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

17,649.43 + 124.5 = 17,773.93 (502 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

Fixed previous post:

19,271.95 + 124.5 = 19,396.45

From today:

19,396.45 + 7.6 = 19,404.05


----------



## hadley.michael (May 4, 2015)

19,404.05 + 32 = 19,436.05


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19436.05 + 52.74 = 19488.79

(955.12 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

19,488.79 + 15.5 = 19,504.29 (2231.0 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

19,504.29 + 7.3 = 19,511.59


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just saw this thread..... 19511.59 + 655.7 for the year so far = 20167.29


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

20,167.29 + 31.35 =20,198.64 (1090.49 ytd)


----------



## Wheatly (Jul 20, 2015)

20,198.64 + 5.9 = 20,204.54


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,204.54 + 5.9 = 20,210.44


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

20210.44 + 10.47 = 20220.91

(965.60 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,220.91 + 11.5 = 20,232.41


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

20,232.41 + 10.28 = 20,242.69 (1100.77 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

20,242.69 + 31 = 20,263.69 (2262.0 ytd)


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

20,263.69 + 27.6 = 20,291.29 (683 for the year so far)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

20291.29 + 10.70 = 20301.99

(976.30 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,301.99 + 16.1 = 20,318.09


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

20,318.09 + 58.2 = 20,378.29


----------



## hadley.michael (May 4, 2015)

20301.99 + 8.2 = 20,310.19

(41.2 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

20310.19 + 8.82 = 20319.01

(985.11 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like we got off-track a little bit

20,378.29 + 8.2(Hadley.michael) + 8.82 (A.Christopher) + 5.8= 20395.31


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

20395.31 + 26.2 = 20421.51


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

20421.51 + 11.05 = 20432.56


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20432.56 + 6.95 + 8.57 = 20448.08


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,448.08 + 5.7 = 20,453.78


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

20,453.78 + 26.84 = 20,480.62

1,031.25 ytd (843 trainer, 188.25 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

20,480.62 + 8.70 = 20489.32

(993.82 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,489.32 + 19.1 = 20,508.42


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,508.42 + 6.0 = 20,514.42


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

20,514.42 + 71.80 = 20,586.22 (1172.57 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

20,586.22 + 8.81 = 20, 595.03


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,595.03 + 6.1 = 20,601.13


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

20,601.13 + 20.2 = 20,621.33

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

20621.33 + 7.91 = 20629.24

(1,001.73 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

20629.24 + 8.72 = 20,637.96


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

20,637.96 + 46.5 = 2,684.46 (2308.5 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,684.46 + 16.1 = 20,700.56


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,700.56 + 19.0 = 20,719.56


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20,719.56 + 5.93 = 20,725.49


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

20,725.49 + 14.80 = 20,740.29


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

20,740.29 + 116.8 = 20,857.09


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

20,857.09 + 5.9 = 20,862.99


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20862.99 + 8.9 = 20871.89

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

20,871.89 + 404+9 = 21276.79


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

21276.79 + 6.20 = 21282.99


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

21,282.99 + 15 = 21,297.99


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

21297.99 + 20.3 = 21317.99


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

21,317.99 + 8.3 = 21,326.29


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

21,326.29 + 220 = 2,546.29


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2546.29 + 15.3 = 2561.59 (2322.6 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

21,561.59 + 10.9 = 21,571.49


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

21,571.49 + 16.3 = 21,587.79 (2338.9 ytd)


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

21,587.79 + 60 = 21,647.79 (562 ytd)


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

21,647.79 + 491.5 (ytd) = 22,139.29


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

22,139.29 + 15.3 = 22,154.59
(2354.2 ytd)


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

22,154.59 + 103.62 = 22,258.21
(YTD 440.56)

This is my lowest ytd in years. Very embarrassing. It has been so wet here, I am considering moving to AZ. I am hoping to make up some serious dirt miles this Fall.


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

22258.21 + 5 = 22263.21


----------



## MachoCheese (Jul 22, 2015)

22263.21+ 8.4= 22271.61


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22271.61 + 49 = 22320.61


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

22320.61 + 7.95 = 22328.56

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

22,328.56 + 27.3 = 22,355.86


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

22,355.86 + 18.20 = 22,374.06


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn phone. :madman:

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

22374.06 + 20.02 = 22394.08


----------



## MachoCheese (Jul 22, 2015)

22394.08 + 6.4 = 22400.48


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

22,400.48 + 20.0 = 22,420.48


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

22,420.48 + 22.0 = 22,442.48


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22,442.48 + 39.2 = 22,481.68


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22481.68 + 15.98 = 22497.66

(1,017.68 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

22,497.66 + 39.61 = 22,537.27

1,070.86 ytd (866.5 trainer, 204.36 bike)


----------



## MachoCheese (Jul 22, 2015)

22,537.27 + 4.85 = 22,542.12

God, I'm worthless and weak...lol.


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

22,542.12 + 7.62 = 22,549.74


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

22,549.74 + 2.8 + 8.98 = 22561.52

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

22,561.52 + 31.7 = 22,593.22


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

22,593.22 + 13.7 = 22,606.92

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

22,606.92 + 30.1 = 22,637.02 (2384.3 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

22,637.02 + 15.3 = 22,652.32 (2399.6 ytd)


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

sgtrobo said:


> 22,637.02 + 15.3 = 22,652.32 (2399.6 ytd)


8.5 miles + 22,652.32 = 22660.82

6'7" 260lbs chasing after a 7yr and 9 yr old. 
Cheers,
H


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

22,660.82 + 5.9 = 22,666.72


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

22,666.72 + 22.5 = 22,689.22


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

22,689.22 + 15.3 = 22,704.52 (2414.9 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22,704.52 + 56.8 = 22,761.32


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

22,761.32 + 34.28 = 22,795.60 (2464.48 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22,795.60 + 13.45 = 22809.05

(1,031.13 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22809.05 + 47.6 = 22,856.65


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22856.65 + 8.28 = 22864.93

(1,039.42 ytd)


----------



## MachoCheese (Jul 22, 2015)

22864.93 + 8.5= 22873.43


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22873.43 + 16.6 =22890.03


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22890.03 + 8.29 = 22898.32

(1,047.71 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

22898.32 + 79.77 = 22978.09. (1252.34 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

22,978.09 + 38.3 = 23,016.39 (2502.78 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

23,016.39 + 5.94 = 23,022.33


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,022.33 + 7.03 = 23,029.36


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

23,029.36 + 25.6 = 23,054.96


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23054.96 + 10.81 = 23065.77

(1,058.52 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

23,065.77 + 5.77 = 23,071.54


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,071.54 + 32.1 23,103.64 (2534.88 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,103.64 + 8.80 = 23,112.44


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

23,112.44 + 10.25 = 23,122.69 (1263. Ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,122.69 + 21.1 = 23,143.79 (2555.98 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

23,143.79 + 46.4 = 23,190.19


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

23,190.19 + 7.6 = 23,197.79


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,197.79 + 7.35 = 23,205.14


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,205.14 + 9.30 = 23,214.44


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

23,214.44 + 132 = 23,346.44


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,346.44 + 9.77 = 23,356.21


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,356.21 + 15.3 = 23,371.51 (2571.28 ytd)


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

23,371.51 + 86.96 = 23,458.47 (ytd 527.52)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,458.47 + 9.28 = 23,467.75


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

23,467.75+ 33 = 23,500.75

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,500.75 + 33.7 = 23,534.45 (2604.98 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,534.45 + 16.67 = 23,551.12


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,551.12 + 8.02 = 23,559.14


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

23,559.14 + 19.3 = 23578.44


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

23578.44+7=23585.44
I've been out, but now, I'm back.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,585.44 + 27.5 = 23,612.94 (2632.48 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

23,612.94 + 20.05 = *23,632.99*

Sorry, haven't been riding much. Rough year.
Looks like we'll need to adjust this target down next year.


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,632.99 + 9.39 = 23,642.39


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

23,642.39 + 109.8 = 23,752.19


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,752.19 + 9.38 = 23,761.57


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

eokerholm said:


> Looks like we'll need to adjust this target down next year.


yeah, I think this will be the lowest # since this started. :/

23,761.57 + 16.3 = 23,777.87 (2648.68 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23777.87 + 10.78 = 23788.65

(1,101.64 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23788.65 + 18.78 = 23,807.43


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

23,807.43 + 20.2 = *23,827.63*


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,827.63 + 12.70 = 23,840.33


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,840.33 + 9.44 = 23,849.77


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,849.77 + 20.43 = 23,870.20 (2682.41 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23870.20 + 10.79 = 23880.99

(1,112.43 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23,880.99 + 16.3 = 23,898.29 (2685.41 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23898.29 + 10.79 = 23909.08

(1,123.22 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

23909.08 + 30.8 = 23,939.88 (2716.21 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

23,939.88 + 9.48 = 23,949.36


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

1930.9 since the last time I posted

23,949.36 + 1930.9 = 25,880.26


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

25,880.26 + 18.39 = 25,898.65


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

25898.65 + 12.41 = 25911.06

(1,135.64 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

25,911.06 + 47.8 = 25,758.86 (2764.01 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

25,758.86 + 98.6 = 25,859.46


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

25859.46 + 12.44 = 25871.90

(1,148.07 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

25871.90 + 12.85 = 25,884.75


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

25884.75 + 12.47 = 25897.22

(1,160.55 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

25897.22 + 14.6 = 25,911.82 (2785.83 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

25,911.82 + 20.65 = *25,975.47*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

25975.47 + 10.65 = 25986.12

(1,171.19 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

25986.12 + 41.07 = 26,027.19


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26027.19 + 10.66 = 26037.85

(1,181.86 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

26,037.85 + 38.23 = 26,076.08 (2824.06 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

26,076.08 + 18.1 = 26,094.18 (2842.16 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,094.18 + 138.9 = 26,233.08


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26233.08 + 10.77 = 26243.85

(1,192.63 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

26,243.85 + 8.68 + 5.11 + 10.69 + 6.0 + 8.37 = 26,282.7

Been awhile since I logged my miles...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26282.7 + 10.76 = 26293.46

(1,203.38 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

26293.46 + 8.91 = 26,302.37


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

26,302.37 + 33.05 = 26,335.42 (2875.21 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

26,335.42 + 273 = 26,608.42


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

26,608.42 + 9.37 = 26,617.79


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26617.79 + 11.29 = 26629.08

(1,214.67 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

26,629.08+32.1 = *26,661.18*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26661.18 + 10.79 = 26671.97

(1,225.46 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

New poster here, can I add the total I've ridden in past couple of months? I've been keeping track on a spreadsheet.

26671.97 + 181 = 26,852.97


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

26,852.97 + 60.79 =26,913.76
(ytd 588.31)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26913.76 + 11.07 = 26924.83

(1,236.5 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

26,924.83 + 14.5 = 26,939.33

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

26,939.33 + 26.4 = *26,965.73*


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

26,965.73 + 14.77 = 26,980.50 (2884.98 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26980.50 + 8.70 = 26989.20

(1,245.23 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

26989.20 + 22 = *27,002.5*

(203 ytd)


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

27,002.5 + 50 = 27,052.5


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

27,052.5 + 9.39 = 27,061.89


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

27,061.89 + 9.43 = 27,071.32


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

27071.32 + 8.88 = 27080.2

(1,254.11 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

27080.20 + 10.79 = 27,090.99


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

27,090.99 + 30.0 = 27,120.99 (2914.98 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

27,120.99 + 23.3 = *27,144.29*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think I ever added August miles.

27144.29 + 517.3 + 382.2 = 28,043.79


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

28,043.79 + 7.5 =*28,051.29*

(ytd = 210.5)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,051.29 + 15.81 = 28067.10


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28067.10 + 9.47 = 28,076.57


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,076.57 + 12.5 = 28,089.07 (2927.48 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

28089.07 + 192.37 = 28281.44 ( 1456.96 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28281.44 + 9.44 = 28,290.88


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,290.88 + 9.40 = 28,300.28


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

28,300.28 + 22 = *28,322.28*

(232.5 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,322.28 + 12.37 = 28,334.65


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

28334.65+44.74=28,379.39

Mix of trail and road but all on my MTB. Just got it in September. 9-11 was my first ride.


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,379.39 + 12.60 = 28,391.99


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,391.99 + 14.27 = 28,406.26 (2941.75 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

28,406.26 + 47.86 = *28,454.12*

Riding more. Helps to have a girl friend that rides too


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

28454.12 + 10.41 = 28464.53

(1,264.52 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,464.53 + 25.8 = 28,490.33 (2967.55 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

I forgot to add the miles for last Friday and Saturday!

28,490.33 + 52.5 = *28,542.83*

(ytd - 285 miles)


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

28,542.83 + 8.15 = 28,550.98

First all trail over 5 miles. was a lot of double track but had a lot of ascend/descend. Basically every every descension was followed immediately by an equal ascension. Looking forward to 10 or 15 tomorrow.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,550.98 + 15.1 = 28,566.08 (2982.65 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,566.08 + 9.45 = 28,575.53


----------



## tankhead10 (Dec 6, 2014)

28,566.08 + 15 = 28581.08

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

28581.08 + 10.82 = 28591.9

(1,275.34 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,591.9 + 23.04 = 28,614.94 (3005.69 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,614.94 + 18.94 = 28633.88


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

28633.88 + 10.80 = 28644.68

(1,286.14 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

28,644.68 + 11.9 + 6.4 + 7.81 = 28,670.79


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,670.79 + 9.45 = 28,680.24


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,680.24 + 15.1 = 28,695.34 (3020.79 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

28,695.34 + 116.8 = 28,812.14


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,812.14 + 12.72 = 28,824.86


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,824.86 + 11.20 = 28,836.06


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

28,836.06 + 120.67 = 28,956.73 (1577.63 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,956.73 + 10.99 = 28,967.72 (3031.78 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

28,967.72 + 9.40 = 28,977.12


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

28,977.12 + 7 = 28,984.12


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

28984.12 + 10.08 =28994.2

(1,296.22 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

28,994.2 + 19.34 = 29,015.54 (3051.12 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

29,015.54 + 18.35 = 29,033.89


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

29,033.89 + 118.46 = 29,152.35
(ytd 706.77)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

29152.35 + 10.83 = 29163.18

(1,307.05 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

29163.18 + 118 (from the last time I posted and today) = *29,281.18*

(403 ytd)


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

29,281.18+6.75=29,287.93


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

29,287.93 + 298 = 29,585.93


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

29585.93 + 10.90 = 29596.83

(1,317.95 ytd)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

29,596.83 + 447.9 = 30,044.79


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30,044.79 + 23.3 = *30,068.09*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30068.09 + 10.82 = 30078.91

(1,328.76 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30078.91 + 10.75 = 30089.66

(1,339.51 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

30089.66 + 22.5 = *30,112.16*

(425.5 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

30,112.16 + 18.80 = 30,130.96


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30130.96 + 15.27 = 30146.23

(1,354.78 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

30146.23 + 15 = *30,161.23*

(440.5 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

30,161.23 + 22.5 = *30,183.73*

(463 ytd)


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

30,183.73 + 22.5 = *30,205.5*

(485.5 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

30,205.50 + 9.44 = 30,214.94


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

30,214.94 + 65.35 = 30,280.29 (3116.47 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

30,280.29 + 15.94 = 30,296.23


----------



## gidget454 (Nov 16, 2015)

30,296.23+2= 30,298.23

Bike riding day 1


----------



## AZBIG1 (Nov 14, 2015)

30298.23+179=30477.23. 2 weeks riding. 1st bike since I was 10 yrs old. Turned 49 this month.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

30,477.23 + 278.57 = 30,755.80 

1,349.43 ytd (1,119.7 trainer, 229.73 bike)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

30,755.80 + 9.49 = 30,765.29


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30,765.29 + 38.6 = *30,803.89*


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

30,803.89 + 9.8 = 30,813.69 (3126.27 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30813.69 + 20.8 = 30834.49

(1,375.58 ytd)


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

30834.49 + 56.2 = 30890.69


----------



## gidget454 (Nov 16, 2015)

30890.69+7.2= 30897.89


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

30,897.89 + 33.6 = 30,931.49

1,383.03 ytd (1,153.3 trainer, 229.73 bike)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

30,931.49 + 13.1 = 30,944.59

1,396.13 ytd (1,166.4 trainer, 229.73 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

30,931.49 + 27.6 = 30,959.09 (3153.87 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

30,959.09 + 11.84 = 30,970.93


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30970.93 + 21.36 = 30992.29

(1,396.94 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

30,992.29 + 35.77 = 31,028.06 (3189.64 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

31,028.06 + 265 = 31,293.06


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

31,293.06 + 45.66 = 31,338.72


1,441.79 ytd (1,204.7 trainer, 237.09 bike)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,338.72 + 14.4 = 31,353.12 (3211.71 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,353.12 + 46.2 = 31,399.32 (3257.91 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

31,399.32 + 12.79 = 31,412.11


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

31412.11 + 20.07 = 31432.18

(1,417.01 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,432.18 + 22.92 = 31,455.10 (3280.83 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

31,455.10 + 9.69 = 31,464.79


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,464.79 + 14.3 = 31,478.09 (3295.13 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

31478.09 + 11.01 = 31489.1

(1,428.02 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

31489.10 + 12.64 = 31501.74


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

31,501.74 + 77.47 = 31,579.21

1,519.28 ytd (1,276 trainer, 243.28 bike)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

31579.21 + 36.69 = 31615.9

(1,464.70 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,615.9 + 17.6 = 31,633.5 (3312.73 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

31633.5 + 10.05 = 31643.55

(1,474.75 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,643.55 + 15.3 = 31,658.85 (3328.03 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

31,658.85 + 15.45 = 31,674.30


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

31,674.30 + 25.2 = 31,699.50 (3353.23 ytd)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3353.23 + 380.01 = 3733.24 (1957.64 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

32,079.51 + 35.1 = 32,114.61

fixed the prior post mistake and added my 35.1


1,554.38 ytd (1,311.1 trainer, 243.28 bike)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

32,114.61 + 16.71 = 32,131.32

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheLBrain (Jun 4, 2011)

32,131.32 + 1104.01 = 33,235.33


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

33,235.33 + 14.26 = 33,249.59


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

33,249.59 + 11.21 = 33,260.80


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33260.80 + 12.05 = 33272.85

(1,486.80 ytd)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

33272.85 + 11.04 = 33,283.89

Likely my last ride of the year with the impending rain. May sneak in a ride Thursday if rain ends as expected. 1,150 miles YTD with 126,509 ft Elevation gain. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

33,283.89 + 3223 = 36,506.89

Hopeful to get in another ride or so, but not looking good with all the rain.

253,606 ft of Climbing


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

36,506.89+851=37,357.89

With 1 more chance to ride


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

37,357.89+100 = 37,457.89


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

37,457.89 + 8.22 = 37,466.11 (3361.45 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

37,466.11 + 43.4 = 37,509.51


1,597.78 ytd (1,354.5 trainer, 243.28 bike)

my final ride of 2015..... gonna try for 2k next year for me


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

37,509.51 + 58.78 = 37,568.29 (2016.02 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

37568.29 + 12.54 = 37580.83

(1,500.93 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know if you guys want to keep doing this or not... if you do discuss how many miles next years challenge should be... then if someone would make the main thread/start it PM me and i'll sticky it and such

I'll leave this one up for a week or so so people can get their miles posted/logged.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

37580.83 + 176 = 37756.83
2703m ytd w 228,000ft elevation gain


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

donalson said:


> I don't know if you guys want to keep doing this or not... if you do discuss how many miles next years challenge should be... then if someone would make the main thread/start it PM me and i'll sticky it and such
> 
> I'll leave this one up for a week or so so people can get their miles posted/logged.


I say we go for it, although I have a feeling the drop in mileage has more to do with the convenience of Strava and such, rather than fat guys avoiding their bicycles (well, I'm a fat guy, anyway)

Probably tone it down to 40k though as a result

make sense to anyone other than me?


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

37756.83 + 1300= 39056.83.

I think readership on this forum is down big time, don't know why


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

I rode 2508 miles in 2015 .. Climbed 335448 in feet and the best part is dropped 50 lbs ..currently 260..


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

39056.83 + 317.8 (nov) + 222.4 (dec) = 39,597.03

HOpefully a lot of people "graduated" this year


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

I guess I don't know exactly what it takes to "graduate". Drop below 170lbs? 😂 That seems to be the common definition of "fat boy" I've read on a few different forums.

By that definition I'll always be a fat boy.


----------

